# tropica soil left dry?



## BenR24 (2 May 2020)

So I want to assemble my scape and put my wood and rocks in position, i'll be ordering plants later next week and getting some more tropica soil powder. So does anyone know with experience if its fine for me to leave tropica soil out of the bag and just sat in the aquarium obviously wont be shifting it about like a madman so it breaks down.

thanks!


----------



## Aqua360 (2 May 2020)

BenR24 said:


> So I want to assemble my scape and put my wood and rocks in position, i'll be ordering plants later next week and getting some more tropica soil powder. So does anyone know with experience if its fine for me to leave tropica soil out of the bag and just sat in the aquarium obviously wont be shifting it about like a madman so it breaks down.
> 
> thanks!



I think you'll be just fine


----------



## BenR24 (2 May 2020)

thank you so much! Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (3 May 2020)

I left mine out for three months on my tank whilst I decided on plants, scape etc...  zero issues. Just leave the hood off the tank so mould doesn’t develop


----------

